
Apple reportedly stops developing AirPort WiFi router products - blacktulip
https://9to5mac.com/2016/11/21/apple-reportedly-stops-developing-airport-wifi-router-products-moving-employees-to-other-projects/
======
draw_down
Not exactly shocking but disappointing nonetheless. They were good routers.

